#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Pipe wall thickness as per EN 13480-3

## pico5892

Dear All,



Can anyone share an excel spreadsheet to calculate and check the piping wall thickness as per EN 13480-3.

I only find one in pdf format.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



ThanksSee More: Pipe wall thickness as per EN 13480-3

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## sumit_goel9

I am unable to download from below link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Mr. pico5892*
The link leads to a german webpage* which sells technical books in german

----------


## G K Bhat

Hi,
Please share Pipe wall thickness calculation excel spread sheet as per EN 13480-3.

----------


## raulelite

PLease share .xls or program to calc thk by EN13480

----------

